# Any owners of Bluebeard Beach Club on this site?



## xray121995 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello,  I just purchased 105,000 points every year resale.  I already own 105,000 EOY ODD, so in the odd years we'll have 210,000  points to use and 105,000 in even years.  That should work really well for us.  

Please tell me anything about this TS that you can.   Is it a nice place, how about the beach?  Please give me any info you think may be of interest to me. 

I read some reviews on TripAdvisor and was surprised by the wide variety of reviews, from really bad with bedbugs, fleas on the couches and sand fleas to really nice that people loved it.

Please give me any info.

thank you,  Wendy


----------



## flexible (Mar 6, 2010)

xray121995 said:


> Hello,  I just purchased 105,000 points every year resale.  I already own 105,000 EOY ODD, so in the odd years we'll have 210,000  points to use and 105,000 in even years.  That should work really well for us.
> 
> Please tell me anything about this TS that you can.   Is it a nice place, how about the beach?  Please give me any info you think may be of interest to me.
> 
> ...



You might find info by joining this group:

http://groups.yahoo.com/search?query=Bluebeard+Beach+Club

BluebeardsBeachClub

this group is restricted to owners at Bluebeards Beach Club. How to join: 1. Click the "Join This Group" link above, if you have

    * Members: 670
    * Latest Activity: 03/06/2010 11:46:9
    * Created: 9 years ago

Hope this helps.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 6, 2010)

flexible said:


> You might find info by joining this group:
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/search?query=Bluebeard+Beach+Club
> 
> ...


Good idea to join the owners group. Lots of useful info there.
I have owned for 5+ years and love to use our unit.

There are fixed week, fixed unit owners.
Float weeks owners, week 1-17 are high, 18-51 low, week 52 is a fixed week not in the float
And there are Wyndham point owners.
studio high 126K, low 105K
studio loft high 154K, low 126K
1Brs - unsure off hand.

There are 7 buildings - A&B are closest to the beach - because of this many owners love to stay there even though these are older units that need to be renovated. The bad reviews u read are usually exchangers/point owners who are put in these buildings. These buildings are to be renovated - when exactly will be decided soon, hopefully at the March board meeting.

Buildings C thru G are set back from the beach but still have a nice view. The units are clean, neat with simple furnishing. All have a full kitchen minus an oven (only cooktop) 
Our studio unit - You enter into the kitchen/bath area, go up two steps to the bedroom area with 8 foot closet, queen bed, nightstands and armoire with TV, pass thru that into the living area with sleeper sofa, chair, coffee table and another armoire and TV. Then out to the covered 6 X 12 foot balcony.

Some people are suseptible to the 'no see-ums' that are on the beach at dusk, they bite me but not my husband. But for this view, I will wear a little bug repellant.





















There are no 'bells and whistles' here but a beautiful beach with friendly owners.

Can't wait to go back.


----------



## xray121995 (Mar 6, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> Good idea to join the owners group. Lots of useful info there.
> I have owned for 5+ years and love to use our unit.
> 
> There are fixed week, fixed unit owners.
> ...



Thanks for the info and the pictures.  Looks very nice, hopefully we'll use it next year when we'll have 210,000 points to use.

I don't know how long the deed transfer will take, but I did request to join the yahoo owners group, not sure if I'll be let in before I get the deed or not.

Again, thank you for your time and information.

Wendy


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, the USVI takes a LONG time to do the transfer :ignore:  - but the waiit is worth it.


----------



## GregT (Mar 7, 2010)

GrayFal,

I recall that you've also stayed at Elysian -- if that's correct, can I ask you to comment on how you view the pro's/con's of the two resorts?

Also, do you think the TUG ratings for these resorts (6.XX for BBC and 7.XX for Elysian) are reasonable?

I've seen fond support for BBC from its owners and always wondered if the TUG rating was on the low side?

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 7, 2010)

GregT said:


> GrayFal,
> 
> I recall that you've also stayed at Elysian -- if that's correct, can I ask you to comment on how you view the pro's/con's of the two resorts?
> 
> ...


I have visited the Elysian but not stayed there.

I see you are a Marriott Hawaii owner, I am a Marriott Aruba owner plus 2 other MAR weeks.

There is NO comparison between these type of ownerships/resorts .You go to BBC/Elysian because you want an island type experience. Clean rooms and a beautiful uncrowded beach without vendors hawking jet skis and hair braiding and para sailing. The pictures above were taken week 3 this year - see the crowd? 

Here is the pool area and a few more....I don't have any unit pictures available right now to post.

Pool area with swim up bar






View from Studio Loft third floor "E" building






View from Ground floor studio building "A"






The amenities - restaurant, pool, check-in building at Elysian are nicer - more of a modern feel then BBC.
At the Elysian, when u sit on the beach you are looking at a mooring field filled with boats as it is in a bay. BBC has open ocean in front of it without any boats moored blocking the view. At BBC, there is constant boat 'traffic' several hundred yards off shore all day long as all the boats that leave Charlotte Amalie Harbor pass by on their way to STJ and other day trips. And starting at 5 o'clock, we go down to the beach with our cocktails and snacks (wearing bug spray) and sit and watch the cruise ship parade out of the harbor.

This is not for everyone. The rating of 6 and 7 are probably right by TUG standards.
By my standards, I give it a 9 as some of the furnishings are tired and need to be replaced (renovation coming soon) but look forward to returning year after year.

I anxiously await the renovations of buildings A & B so the overall rating of the resort rises. It was a TUG review many years ago that convinced my to buy a fixed studio in building E - the review said that they stayed in building A but at the end of the week as part of their tour they were shown a unit in building C and were blown away by the difference in the units.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 7, 2010)

*Found my unit pictures in my photobucket account*

This is a studio sleep 4 in building E

The kitchen






The bedroom area - there is an amoire with TV across from the bottom of the bed - two TVs in the studio unit.






The living area with DH - balcony doors to the left.






Balcony






View from top of steps


----------



## GregT (Mar 7, 2010)

GrayFal,

Thank you for the pictures -- it looks like a great spot!!!

We love our Marriott for taking our family, but Jonell and I chose the Elysian for just the two of us after a trip in 2008 and loved it.  I agree completely with your comments on the pool, restaurant and the view of the bay.   The room itself was a little dated but we loved the location and it was a terrific base camp for trips on the island or into BVI.

I'll study BBC more for a future trip, but thanks again for the pics!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 7, 2010)

GregT said:


> GrayFal,
> 
> Thank you for the pictures -- it looks like a great spot!!!
> 
> ...


Greg, just curious about what unit you stayed in at Elysian - they seem to have several different types of studios.....at different point values.
I beleive that 2/3 of the units are private owned condos and only 1/3 of the resort is TSs - this could also explain why it has a more updated feel.


----------



## GregT (Mar 7, 2010)

GrayFal (Pat?),

Thank you -- we stayed in a Studio King that was in the one of the buildings closest to the pool -- Building D I believe?  We were groundfloor Studio.

Loved the location -- look forward to next trip.

Thanks!


----------



## Tia (Mar 8, 2010)

I believe this is accurate. Years ago when Equivest was maintaining the common areas I recall reading the private condo owners were not happy at the poor upkeep and somehow wrangled it back, maybe because they own more voting rights. 

I will also wait to see what happens with the Beach Clubs A & B bldgs but not holding my breath, own in bldg B 222 week 9.




GrayFal said:


> Elysian - ...
> I beleive that 2/3 of the units are private owned condos and only 1/3 of the resort is TSs - this could also explain why it has a more updated feel.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 10, 2010)

Tia said:


> I believe this is accurate. Years ago when Equivest was maintaining the common areas I recall reading the private condo owners were not happy at the poor upkeep and somehow wrangled it back, maybe because they own more voting rights.
> 
> I will also wait to see what happens with the Beach Clubs A & B bldgs but not holding my breath, own in bldg B 222 week 9.



Island time is painfully slow as you know - let's see what comes out of the board meeting this week.


----------



## legalfee (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a unit at Bluebeards Beach Club also. Could someone please tell me what building unit 282 is in? The ad I saw was for week 1 but the folks that have it for sale are real slow answering e-mails. We stayed at the Marriot last December and looked at Bluebeards Beach Club and the Elysian and liked both. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 12, 2010)

legalfee said:


> I'm looking to buy a unit at Bluebeard's Beach Club also. Could someone please tell me what building unit 282 is in? The ad I saw was for week 1 but the folks that have it for sale are real slow answering e-mails. We stayed at the Marriott last December and looked at Bluebeard's Beach Club and the Elysian and liked both. Thanks for any replies.


Sorry I missed this post but enjoyed your PMs.

Congrats   on your new purchase and welcome to the BBC family - see the post at the top by flexible to join the owners group.
You will need your week/unit number that is assigned to every ownership even if it is a float to join the group.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 17, 2010)

Pat,

Do all the studios have kitchens?

I am finding that what you see online and when you call the resort and talk to the resort staff is very different.  It seems there are quite a few errors on the website.  :annoyed:


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 17, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Pat,
> 
> Do all the studios have kitchens?
> 
> I am finding that what you see online and when you call the resort and talk to the resort staff is very different.  It seems there are quite a few errors on the website.  :annoyed:


Are u talking about the Wyndham website?

Yes, all the units at BBC have kitchens - they are considered limited because they have cooktops but no oven.

See the picture above for a view of the Kitchen in building C-G. It is the same in the studio and the studio loft. I have never been in the 1BR unit so can not say about the size of those but I believe they are similar to the picture I posted.
Building A&B are smaller and do not have a refrigerator with a separate freezer - more of an under counter refrigerator.

Chris, you can log into the Wyndham website and request a paper resort directory - I did and it is so much handier to have to figure out your point expenditures and unit configuration.
All units at the BBC are sleep 4 - studio is one large room with a slight separation between the sleeping and living area - bed and sofa bed. Studio loft has the sleeping area up a flight of stairs but no door to close off hence the 'loft' designation. 1BR has an actually separate bedroom and a half bath in the living/dinning/kitchen area.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, I'm talking about the Wyndham website.  

I've been trying to decipher the differences between the rooms on the website but when I call the resort and speak to the front desk staff they tell me that there is no difference.   For example I called Royal Vista today and the staff told me that all the 2 bedrooms have kitchens but the Wyndham VC told me that only the deluxe rooms have a kitchen. That makes no sense and she was sure it was right and was trying to walk me thru looking at the floorplans which didn't match what she was saying and still she was clueless.
Apparently all the 2 bedrooms are deluxe rooms and they don't have any standard rooms.  I thought it might be because of the views but the resort staff assured me that they are the ones who assign the rooms and that it's first come, first served with views.   

I'm gonna request a book like you say because these online guides are the pits.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 20, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> Sorry I missed this post but enjoyed your PMs.
> 
> Congrats   on your new purchase and welcome to the BBC family - see the post at the top by flexible to join the owners group.
> You will need your week/unit number that is assigned to every ownership even if it is a float to join the group.



The guy finally e-mailed me about a BBC reservation. Week 46 was the latest he had and we took it. We'll be there this November! I hope next time reserving 10-12 months out we'll get the week we really want. Oh well looking forward to it. 

PS Enjoyed your PMs too. Thanks so much for your advice.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 4, 2010)

legalfee said:


> The guy finally e-mailed me about a BBC reservation. Week 46 was the latest he had and we took it. We'll be there this November! I hope next time reserving 10-12 months out we'll get the week we really want. Oh well looking forward to it.
> 
> PS Enjoyed your PMs too. Thanks so much for your advice.


How are things going with your closing???


----------



## legalfee (Jun 4, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> How are things going with your closing???



The closing company called my wife a few weeks back and said the TS was in my name did we want it in both our names? She said yes. The lady at the closing company also said it may take a while. My wife told her yes we understood it would take a while and they were on island time. We're looking forward to going in November. Our neighbors have Wyndham TSs in Hawaii and Florida and want to go with us to BBC or Elysian next year. It sounds like there are a lot of changes going on at BBC but it sounds like Michelle and Homer are doing a good job. Is Victoria still there? I've heard a lot of good things about her also. Regards, Steve.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 4, 2010)

legalfee said:


> The closing company called my wife a few weeks back and said the TS was in my name did we want it in both our names? She said yes. The lady at the closing company also said it may take a while. My wife told her yes we understood it would take a while and they were on island time. We're looking forward to going in November. Our neighbors have Wyndham TSs in Hawaii and Florida and want to go with us to BBC or Elysian next year. It sounds like there are a lot of changes going on at BBC but it sounds like Michelle and Homer are doing a good job. Is Victoria still there? I've heard a lot of good things about her also. Regards, Steve.


Victoria is still there - and we met Homer several years ago - we did a snorkel trip with him. He is just a great guy and very knowledgeable about the island. Here is his website http://www.nightsnorkel.com/ and some trip advisor reviews http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...orkel_Tours-St_Thomas_U_S_Virgin_Islands.html
I am looking forward to trying Michelle's food on our winter visit but people who know her from the Castle are very positive about this change in food service.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 18, 2010)

Bumping for a friend


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 17, 2011)

At the BeachClub - grounds look wonderful. Work on the pool repair to begin tomorrow.
While the pool is closed, guests can use the pool at Elysian and at the Castle.

Dinner being served poolside - buffet style with a different choice each might.
We will do Steak and Chicken Fajitas on Thursday - $20 including a drink and desert.
New Horizons dinner cruise on Wednesday.....

Since this thread was last updated, the BOD has approved an extensive renovation to the interior of buildings A & B and exterior work to all buildings. This will be done with existing reserve funding.

Looking at a SA to do interiors of C thru G - well worth it to upgrade the facility....

Back to my Painkiller......


----------



## Tia (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone is telling Beach Club guests they can go to the Castle and use their pool? The resorts are no longer related through Wyndham so am thinking this is not correct. 




GrayFal said:


> At the BeachClub - grounds look wonderful. Work on the pool repair to begin tomorrow.
> While the pool is closed, guests can use the pool at Elysian and at the Castle.
> .....


----------



## learnalot (Jan 17, 2011)

Tia said:


> Someone is telling quests they can go to the Castle and use their pool? The resorts are no longer related through Wyndham so am thinking this is not correct.



The post said that during the renovation of the pool, guests may use the pool at the Castle.  It would not be uncommon for a resort to make such an arrangement with a neighboring resort during a scheduled renovation.  The resort either pays a fee to the other resort for use of the facility while theirs is closed or they have a reciprocal agreeement for sharing during necessary closures.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 17, 2011)

Tia said:


> Someone is telling Beach Club guests they can go to the Castle and use their pool? The resorts are no longer related through Wyndham so am thinking this is not correct.



I did not imply the resorts were in anyway related.

It was stated at the weekly meeting given by Victoria, that guests can use the pool at Elysian and at the Castle.
It was discussed that we needed to bring our room keys and should bring our own towels.

There were other long time owners there besides me and no one felt the need to challenge the correctness of this statement. It is an arrangement made between the resorts during this time only.


----------



## Tia (Jan 17, 2011)

I was just surprised as did not read about this on the Beach Clubs yahoo or the Castles yahoo. It used to be a given the 3 resorts guests could use each others facilities before the lawsuit/breakup. There had been friction in the past with Beach Club owners not wanting non owners using their beach chairs etc.  which must now be smoothed over .


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 18, 2011)

*renovations*

Have the renovations to building a and b completed? Wondering if anyone has been there and how they look. Trying to plan a 37th anniversary trip and it looks like we would enjoy BBC better than Elysian.

thanks


----------



## hemrab1 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Bluebeard's Beach Club*

I don't own at Bluebeard's Beach Club, but in July 2009 I stayed in a studio  with a friend who has owned for many years. We were three and I slept on the sofa, not opened, in the "kitchen."  Some units have been remodeled since then as part of a long term project.  Some have a loft, but bathroom is on first floor.  All have balcony or porch to dry clothing.

We bought groceries for breakfasts and snacks, some lunches or dinners.  Dined elsewhere on the island at least once a day.  Small, quiet property, right on the water.  Snorkeling from the beach yields some fish--St. Thomas is recovering from hurricane damage.  Steep drop off, so beach may not be appropriate for small children.  There is a pool.

A car is necessary because you will want to explore the island.  Nice snorkeling at Hull Bay on the other side of the island.  Driving is on the left, steering wheel also on the left.  Lots of winding roads, hills, and cars, but people seem to drive slowly.  We visited Wyndham Resort (not timeshare) and the Wyndham Elysian, as well as a couple of hotels.  

I suggest you call Victoria at the resort to ask if and when the restaurant is open, excursions, and availability of updated units.  

I would definitely stay here again, and with others, in order to share the rental car expense.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 25, 2012)

joanncanary said:


> Have the renovations to building a and b completed? Wondering if anyone has been there and how they look. Trying to plan a 37th anniversary trip and it looks like we would enjoy BBC better than Elysian.
> 
> thanks


Yes, Renovations on buildings A & B have been completed (there are a few odds and ends that will be taken care of when high season is over)
The pictures look very nice and I anxiously await the start of buildings C-G renos.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 14, 2013)

FYI - One of the resort owners/board members has created a website with resort info and activities/vendors for pre-arrival bookings if desired.  Some nice pictures of the renovated rooms and contact info for the resort staff. All units have been renovated and the resort looks great. 

http://bluebeards.wix.com/beachclub


----------

